# Mail mit Anhang versenden



## Trymon (6. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

bitte erschlagt mich nicht falls ich die Lösung für deses Problem, im Forum, übersehen habe. 

Wie muss ich den folgenden Code erweitern damit ich auch einen Anhang angeben kann?

Option Explicit

Private Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "Shell32.dll" Alias _
        "ShellExecuteA" (ByVal hWnd As Long, ByVal lpOperation _
        As String, ByVal lpFile As String, ByVal lpParameters _
        As String, ByVal lpDirectory As String, ByVal nShowCmd _
        As Long) As Long

Private Sub Command1_Click()
  Dim Result&, Buff$
    Buff = "mailto:" & Text1.Text & "?Subject=" & Text2.Text
    Buff = Buff & "&Body=" & Text3.Text
    Result = ShellExecute(0&, "Open", Buff, "", "", 1)
End Sub

Den Code habe ich übrigens von ActiveVB.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (6. Mai 2002)

Versuch das ganze doch mal mit Hilfe der MAPI-Steuerelemente. Schau da mal in die MSDN dort ist das ziemlich gut beschrieben. Wie das ganze geht.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Trymon (7. Mai 2002)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht nur mein Problem ist das ich die Microsoft MAPI Control 6.0 nicht zur verfügung habe. Bietet Microsoft die zum DL an?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (7. Mai 2002)

Beim benutzen von http://www.google.de (welch ein Wunderwerk *g*) bin ich auf folgenen Link gestoßen:
http://www.clipboardmanager.de/Software/mapi32.zip

Dort läßt sich die .ocx-Datei runterladen

Gruss Homer


----------



## Trymon (8. Mai 2002)

Danke. Auf diese Idee hätte ich auch kommen können. 
Naja aber ein Forum ist zum Fragen und Antworten da. Also nutze ich es zum Fragen und solage es kompetente Antworten gibt werde ich weiter Fragen. *g*


----------



## Trymon (8. Mai 2002)

HM, geht doch nicht. 

Ich habe hier auf der Arbeit nur die Standard-Version von VB. Damit geht aus Lizensgründen mapi nicht, behauptet jedenfalls VB.

Kannst du mir sagen ob es mit der Prof.-Version geht? Geht nur darum welche Version ich mir kaufen muss, bzw. von der Firma Kaufen lasse.

edit: Hat sich schon erledigt. Ich werde die Pro-Version besorgen.


----------



## Celvin (10. Mai 2002)

Wenn du "The license for this component could not be found" etc. meinst, dann musst du die OCX einfach mal registrieren...

Start-->Ausführen-->RegSvr32 "C:\Windows\System\datei.ocx"

Hilft da wahre Wunder...


----------



## Trymon (10. Mai 2002)

Regsvr32 habe ich ausgeführt. Die Meldung war aber auch anders. Ist aber auch egal, da ich mir schon die Prof. Version bestellt habe. Firma zahlts. *g* Wäre ja auch schlecht für die wenn ich etwas Programmieren soll und habe nicht das Werkzeug dafür.


----------

